# Walla Walla Fair Results. Did OK.



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Second show ever for me. Tough competition, so I guess I did pretty good. Brought Carolina, Cleo, and Percy. Carolina and Percy can be veiwed on my website. 

Carolina did well considering she's 10 years old, and was NOT happy about being there. She wasn't eating or drinking much, so she definitly did not look her best. 
Carolina won her first class (Senior 5+ Nigerian Doe) but got third in the overall senior Nigerian doe going against 2 and 3 year olds. Not too shocking, but I think she did well considering how old she is, and going against MUCH younger goats. Her bones are getting a little thinner, attatchments looser, she's a little thinner, (but she was also not eating much like I said)

Cleo got grand champion in the Pygmy doe class. 

Percy got last (  ) in his class. Judge was mostly going on how much brush he can eat, and being the smallest goat, he's going to eat the least amount of brush. 

Now here are some pictures, but my dad took them, so they're really bad. lol
I think (and I am not kidding) I need to find a professional to come to shows with me to take pictures!! 


( I will upload pictures once they are all on Photobucket)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on your wins!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good job


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Me on the end with my little doe. My friend in front of my with her evil Sanaan, Hazley. And my other friend with his insane market wether, third from the left. 


During showmanship, the judge had us switch goats. He gave me a market wether! Never having shown, or braced a boer before, I did my best. (I was bracing harder before or after the picture was taking, not sure why he took this pic when he did..) Right after I took the boer, he decided to lay down!  


One of my other friends setting up his Mini Nubian, Lilly. And of course, there I am 


Lilly being stubborn, Carolina behaving very well   


Not the best picture, but it kinda shows how many people were in my showmanship class. I think 12 or 13, and I got 5th  


Got any treats?


Not looking too happy about being away from mom... (Carolina)


Big competition... 


Okay, I look terrible in this pic, and slouchy, but it was HOT and I was TIRED!


Last in the class... 


WHY AM I IN HERE?!?!?! 


WHY IS HE TOUCHING ME?!?!?!


GET HIS HANDS OUT OF MY MOUTH!!


She hated being showed but loved being in the fair, and riding in the cab of the truck with us 

Not my best look 


Carolina with the 2 and 3 year olds. I think she would have placed a lot better if she had been eating and drinking.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With every show you learn a little more and improve. So enjoy your wins and take the learning experience from the rest. I hope you enjoyed yourself there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice work


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> With every show you learn a little more and improve. So enjoy your wins and take the learning experience from the rest. I hope you enjoyed yourself there!


So true.  I did have a lot of fun. But towards the end I was just exausted. Then I got sick. Oh well. :hammer:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Job. Also remember all judges are different.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Enjoyed the pics & loved the captions! Yes it can be exhausting but you did great!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I really liked this judge. He was really nice and I think he did a really good job.


----------

